# First attempt at Ada tank. Light suggestions?



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello. Purchased my first my first *Ada Mini-S* tank. Really excited about having this on my desk. 

*SPECS:*

Tank: Ada Mini-S
Light: Tom's 9 Watt (not in use in photo)
Substrate: Ada Colorado Sand + Fluval Stratum
Filter: Azoo Palm Filter (coming soon)

Hardscape:
Ada Wood (not sure what it is, but it's from Ada Japan apparently)
Manzanita branch
River rock
Mystery stone (also from Ada?)

Narrow Leaf Java
Flame Moss
X-mas Moss

*No CO2, but will be using Excel.

Fauna: To be determined...

---------

Here is the tank in the process of being setup. Sorry for the horrible photo.













I think it may require a few more small ada rocks or big one. What do you think? 

I added a manzanita branch covered with some christmas moss. I hope the ada wood stump will darken to match the manzanita. If not I will remove it. I am thinking fisseden or Xmas for the ADA stump, but just a little in the crevices.

Suggestions for a easy low/med light background plant? Rotala, stargrass? I want to fill the entire back area.

Midground, I have some 1 or 2 Blyxa Japonica I can use, but the plant tends to melt when I move them into new tanks. I have Anubias Nana as well, but not sure if I like the look of them in this setup.So far I have narrow leaf java and some flame moss planted.

Foreground, fisseden moss on the round stones (left) and I have a little marisilea I can use, but it's going to be pretty open I think.

Would love to hear your thoughts and suggestions on placement, plants, and whatever. I'm open to ideas.

Thanks.



P.S. Does anyone have anything to say for the EcoPico Led lights? I'm thinking of upgrading the light. I find the tom's too dark (not pictured).


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Looks nice, very balanced feel to it.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. 

Here is an update: 










I was going to add some baby tears to fill out the back, but I managed to kill them all when I gave it a salt dip to rid of snail eggs. Not too sure if the plant on the left is too big.

Should I leave the wood bare or add some moss? I have some Xmas or Fisseden.

I need a new light. The Tom's light just isn't right enough for me. It's also got 2 ikea led lights on it too. Recommendations?

Never realized how hard it was to plant in sand!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I really like the layout, but it seems you're having lighting problems and need to come up with a solution first. 
Baby tears love lots of high light, along with co2 too. Plus it's usually a foreground plant so if you get it growing in the back, it will be hidden most likely. 
It's looking great but get your lighting figured out or you will most likely run into problems.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Any suggestions for a light appropriate for the tank? Currently it's 9W 6400K over a 3 gallon.


Thanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Get a really nice desk lamp with a screw-in CFL.

That would allow you to adjust it as needed and you'd never have to worry about having too much or too little.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

The only problem is the tank is on my desk and there isn't any room for a desk lamp. Unless I can get one that attaches to the wall...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Your options are limitless. Could attach it to a wall, could get a clip-on that could attach to a shelf above the tank, could get a floor lamp that's focused over the tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

It should be classy looking though! 

Try something stainless steel. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Update: October 2, 2012










Still haven't figured out the light issue yet. So far it's working out.

Added:
Pearl Grass - Hemianthus micranthemoides
Giant Baby Tears - Lindernia rotundifolia
Fisseden Moss to wood

Endlers Livebearer
Pygmy Corydoras


Need a new midground plant when I move the flame moss out. I don't like how dark it looks in the middle.


----------

